# [SOLVED] ethernet controller for Dell PowerEdge 850 running on W XP



## tvojt (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi,
I've just reinstall Dell PowerEdge 850 with W XP and got errors with ethernet controller drivers. It says drivers for this device are not installed (code 28).
I tried to search deel.com, but without success. Can anyone please help where to find the driver?
Thanks in advance,
Tomas


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ethernet controller for Dell PowerEdge 850 running on W XP*

this is as close as i could get on their site they don't seem to list the driver d/loads
http://search.dell.com/results.aspx...~srd=False&ipsys=False&advsrch=False&~ck=anav


----------



## tvojt (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: ethernet controller for Dell PowerEdge 850 running on W XP*

Hi,
thank you for support. I have already installed the drivers for Windows Server 2003 and it works well.


----------

